# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  8 МАЯ 2011 :: ОДЕССА GO ► "SENSATION - The Ocean of White" :: КИЕВ, МВЦ ::

## d_night

*"SENSATION - The Ocean of White"* 







*То, что вы считали почти невозможным, произойдет уже очень скоро!* Ведущее танцевальное событие планеты – Sensation – состоится в Киеве *8 мая* в Международном Выставочном Центре (МВЦ).

*Благодаря трехстороннему сотрудничеству* компаний ID&T (Голландия), VIRUS Music (Украина) и РосДэнс (Россия) Киев станет свидетелем потрясающей концепции Sensation – «The Ocean of Whitе» (Океан Белого). Это шоу всколыхнуло европейские столицы своим масштабом и волшебной постановкой. Десятки гигантских фонтанов, огромные декорации, невообразимая сцена и тысячи людей, одетых в белое, окунут вас в мир волшебства. Вы станете частью океана, в глубинах которого развернется фантастическое действо.



*ВХОДНЫЕ БИЛЕТЫ В ОДЕССЕ:* 
_(билеты будут дорожать)_

STANDART - *550* грн.

GOLD - *1100* грн.

icq :............ 633550011.................... 
tel.:...........(о67)136-1880.................. 
................(о93)774-4302.................. 
................(о48)770-5401.................. 
Дмитрий 
______________________________________

*ИНФОРМАЦИЯ ОБ АВТОБУСНОМ ТУРE:*

Стоимость проезда: (Одесса - Киев - Одесса ) 

до 10.04.2011 - 200 грн.
до 01.05.2011 - 220 грн.
после 01.05.2011 - 250 грн.

icq :............ 633550011.................... 
tel.:...........(о67)136-1880................. 
................(о93)774-4302................. 
................(о48)770-5401................. 
Дмитрий 

icq :..............352744656.................. 
tel.:...........(о97)145-4404................. 
................(о93)069-8232................. 
Андрей 

P.S. Автобусы "Setra", "Neoplan", "Mersedes"!!!

Отправление из Одессы : 08 мая от Ж\Д в 12:30
Прибытие в Киев (МВЦ) : 08 мая в 19:30 - 20:30 
Отправление из Киева : 09 мая от МВЦ в 6:15 - 6:30
Прибытие в Одессу (Ж\Д): 09 мая в 13:30 - 14.30

МЕСТО СБОРОВ



______________________________________

*ОФИЦИАЛЬНЫЙ САЙТ* 


*ВСТРЕЧА В КОНТАКТЕ* 

*ВСЁ, ЧТО ВЫ ХОТЕЛИ ЗНАТЬ О SENSATION* 
______________________________________

----------


## Andreas

я так понимаю билеты можно приобрести и у вас?
только вот в официальной продаже у представителей они появятся насколько я понимаю только с 1 марта

----------


## d_night

> я так понимаю билеты можно приобрести и у вас?
> только вот в официальной продаже у представителей они появятся насколько я понимаю только с 1 марта


 Так как мы работаем с VIRUSmusic уже не первый год они уполномочили нас оформлять электронные билеты  А бумажные появятся с первых чисел марта, а скорее всего после подорожания ... на сегодняшний день если Вы не особо дружите с картами VISA и МASTERCARD или если у Вас нет WEBMONEY кошелька вы можете воспользоваться нашими услугами, предварительно созвонившись по вышеуказанным номерам телефонов, если Вам удобней или спокойней подождать то это право выбора Ваше  Напоминаем что подорожание с 9-го марта!!!

----------


## Andreas

ну в общем ясно, закажу электронные, так будет надежнее, главное чтобы с сервисом проблем не было

----------


## d_night

*БРОНЬ БИЛЕТОВ*
*__________________________________________________*
Воспользуйся шансом бесплатно забронировать себе билеты по первой, самой низкой цене: Стандартный за 449 грн. или Gold – за 999 грн.

Сделай это с 01 марта 2011, 00:00 по 08 Марта 2011, 23:59.

*С 13 марта 2011, 00:00 по 20 Марта 2011, 23:59* ты сможешь выкупить свои билеты по этой же цене: он-лайн (одним платежом) либо в инфо-поинте Sensation в Киеве (ТЦ Глобус, первая линия).

Напоминаем, что 9 марта стоимость билетов возрастет: Стандарт: 549 грн., Gold-билет: 1099 грн.

Детальные условия бронирования билетов читай на странице правил.
Для того что бы забронировать билет проследуйте по ссылке>  www.v-ticket.com.ua

----------


## Andreas

что-то не хочет у меня карта регистрироваться в системе LiqPay
зависает на шаге "Card verification", после выбора валюты никуда не переходит и ничего не блокируется
какие могут быть причины?

----------


## d_night

Не та карта! Кредитки не принимает... сам с такой проблемой сталкивался пока не открыл себе виртуальную карту VISA ...

----------


## Andreas

> Не та карта! Кредитки не принимает... сам с такой проблемой сталкивался пока не открыл себе виртуальную карту VISA ...


 мда, облом однако

----------


## d_night

*ДО ПОДОРОЖАНИЯ ОСТАЛОСЬ 2 ДНЯ!!!*

----------


## d_night

*ЦЕНА ВХОДНЫХ БИЛЕТОВ С 9 МАРТА:* 

STANDART - 550 грн.
GOLD - 1100 грн.

----------


## d_night

*Схема Sensation в Киеве. Показаны 1 и 2 павильоны МВЦ.*

----------


## d_night

*На Sensation будет две Gold-платформы. Обе расположены прямо напротив огромной сцены.*

----------


## d_night

*ОГЛАШЕНЫ ПЕРВЫЕ 2 АРТИСТА SENSATIONВ КИЕВЕ
Fedde Le Grand




Martin Solveig
*

----------


## d_night

СООБЩАЕМ ВАМ ЧТО В АВТОБУСЕ №1 осталось 15 мест!!!  

Цены на проезд:

до 10.04.2011 - 200 грн.
до 01.05.2011 - 220 грн.
после 01.05.2011 - 250 грн.

----------


## d_night

*КАК ЭТО БЫЛО В РОССИИ В ПРОШЛОМ ГОДУ:*

----------


## d_night

*VIRUS Music*. Год 2011. 7 ежегодных фестивалей, в числе которых самая
долгожданная премьера нескольки последних лет - Sensation. Сотни звёзд мировой
 клубной сцены и сотни тысяч посетителей. С чего же всё начиналось? 
Экскурс в историю последних пяти лет.

news.topdj.ua

----------


## d_night

Если у тебя или твоих друзей есть белое авто, ты можешь стать частью весеннего автопробега "Sensation - Kiss FM"

news.topdj.ua

----------


## Andreas

> Если у тебя или твоих друзей есть белое авто, ты можешь стать частью весеннего автопробега "Sensation - Kiss FM"
> 
> news.topdj.ua


 У меня красное (
Но в любом случае ИМХО для Одессы не сильно актуально - одна поездка в Киев на машине на пробег обойдется гривен в 600 только по стоимости топлива...

----------


## d_night

> У меня красное (
> Но в любом случае ИМХО для Одессы не сильно актуально - одна поездка в Киев на машине на пробег обойдется гривен в 600 только по стоимости топлива...


 Ну в принципе если рассмотреть с точки зрения прикольного путешествия с друзьями на машине в Киев ... скинуться по 150 грн. и оторваться на машинах большим движем по Киеву думаю не так уж и дорого ...  жаль что у меня тоже не белая авто (

----------


## Andrew Tin

> *ОГЛАШЕНЫ ПЕРВЫЕ 2 АРТИСТА SENSATIONВ КИЕВЕ
> Fedde Le Grand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Solveig
> *


 Второго не знаю, а вот Федя это оооочень хороший гость))

----------


## maserati

стоит ли брать Голд, кто посоветует?

----------


## Andreas

> стоит ли брать Голд, кто посоветует?


 фиг его знает... 
я взял ))

----------


## maserati

о!) ну значит я точно буду не сам))

----------


## d_night

Та не парьтесь... из Одессы в ГОЛД много народу идет

----------


## d_night

*Сегодня и завтра - последний шанс воспользоваться системой "Депозит" для покупки билетов по цене второй партии!*

www.v-ticket.com.ua

----------


## maserati

лучше подскажите, а когда следующее повышение?

----------


## d_night

> лучше подскажите, а когда следующее повышение?


 НЕ официальная информация, мое личное мнение что где то в  первой половине апреля месяца

----------


## d_night

Ведущее танцевальное событие
планеты с гордостью представляет артистов, которые выступят на первом Sensation
в Украине: *Fedde Le Grand, Martin Solveig, Gabriel & Dresden, Jerome Isma-Ae, Lutique*. Смотрите подробнее - в разделе НОВОСТИ SENSATION

----------


## d_night

Билеты на Sensation подорожают *11 апреля*. Стоимость билетов будет:
*649 грн.* Стандарт и *1199 Грн*. Gold.

----------


## CLouD C.

билеты появились у нас в центральном  Диски та Касети,любо-просим

----------


## den4ik_love_music

цены + лайн-ап — одна сплошная насмешка)))
какая там будет атмосфера(?), если 90% людей которые её обычно создают — отсеиваются

----------


## d_night

> цены + лайн-ап — одна сплошная насмешка)))
> какая там будет атмосфера(?), если 90% людей которые её обычно создают — отсеиваются


 И кто же тебя насмешил, Gabriel & Dresden, Jerome Isma-Ae... а может Fedde Le Grand (остальных не знаю) ... цены да не спорю высокие но это скорее не смешит а пугает ))) , а по поводу лайн-апа ... не фиг тут гнать он шикарен (отмечу что мое муз направление Tech- Hard- Trance) ... ГОСТИ РЕАЛЬНО КРУТЫЕ!!! И повторюсь нефиг тут ГНАТЬ! Кого из них ты уже слышал лайвом? А  кто отсеивается то их проблема ... закажут себе футболочки с ТОПДЖ ... посмотрят видео выложенное в контакте... ))) 

Слова организаторов ШОУ:




> Sensation всегда был событием более дорогим и премиальным, чем остальные. Такой отдых могут позволить себе не все. Поэтому средний возраст посетителей гораздо выше, чем на танцевальных фестивалях.

----------


## den4ik_love_music

И что сейчас играют только-только объединившееся G&D ты в курсе? и я нет! и мало кто в курсе!
Фетбой Слим приезжал, все знали, что он будет играть сет на подобии начала 2000-х годов(была договоренность с оргами)
а тут покупаешь кота в мешке.. проект можно сказать с нуля, пока есть только имя.. и сразу хедом на фестиваль за 650 грн.))) юмористы.. про Лютика я вообще молчу)))

за ~2000 грн. я выбираю ГГ! и лайн-ап на любой вкус практически, и атмосфера действительно есть.. настоящий отдых!
а тут только одно название, ничем не подкрепленное.. менеджеров наверное с Apple брали)) «дорогие и премиальные»..))

----------


## d_night

> проект можно сказать с нуля, пока есть только имя.. и сразу хедом на фестиваль за 650 грн.))) юмористы.


 Ну не совсем с нуля...  Почитай о их заслугах Чуваки серьезные  А вообще НЕ навязываю, НЕ переубеждаю и самое главное не спорю ... 
Но называть SENSATION ничем не подкрепленным названием как минимум не серьезно (чтоб не сказать глупо) ... ИМХО

----------


## d_night

Поступила в продажу третья партия билетов на "SENSATION" 

Цена билетов:

STANDART - *650* грн.
GOLD - *1200* грн.
___________________
PS. Предполагаем что это партия будет заключительной скорее всего что билеты просто скоро закончатся )

----------


## d_night

Нас уже собралось больше 100 человек... гг это будет весело

----------


## bubaman

Ninja Shoes по 600грн



ninja-shoes.net.ua

----------


## CLouD C.

неплохие шузы под сенсейшн)))))

----------


## d_night

> неплохие шузы под сенсейшн)))))


 Что бы ноги не болели ))))

----------


## Andreas

мы едем на машине, у кого есть желание - присоединяйтесь, получится и дешевле и быстрее чем на поезде или на автобусе
по крайней мере в сторону Киева так, обратно скорее всего поедем 9го ближе к после обеда

----------


## Локи

Лайнап разочаровал.
Легранд и Габриэль....   и всё??? 
Где Сандер? Где мр.Белый? Где Факаженда? Ингроссо... Заангажированы сербами?  ))) 
Doomski, Lutique, Jerome Isma-Ae, Martin Solveig, со своим Hello    .....   WTF???!!!

----------


## Aleksanrd

Выкупил свои билеты, заказывал предварительно, обошлись 550 каждый, всего два, поехать к сожалению не получится(((((((((, такая вот кмекская ситуация....... может надо кому, пишите в личку

----------


## d_night

По традиции  Осталось *12* дней! 

Мест в автобусах осталось *24* ... (вообще нас уже больше 100 человек, присоединяйтесь к нашей шумной компании  )
Билеты еще есть в продаже но думаю что скоро закончатся:

STANDART - *650* грн.
GOLD - *1200* грн.

Для того чтобы купить билет или забронировать место в автобусе звони:

tel.:...........(о67)136-1880.................. 
................(о93)774-4302.................. 
................(о48)770-5401.................. 

Дмитрий

----------


## d_night

Господа Тусовщики, касается тех кто едет с нами!!!
Поступило предложение по приезду в Киев посетить 
одно милое заведение с целью более тесного знакомства 
и легкого ужина перед ШОУ! ФОТО заведения и цены здесь

----------


## zub4eg

Товарищи, кроме Andreas кто-то едет ещё машиной?
У меня если что 1-2 места свободны.
Вот машина:

----------


## d_night

Красота епт !!!

----------


## d_night

По традиции  Осталось *6* дней! 

Мест в автобусах осталось *13* ... (вообще нас уже больше 100 человек, присоединяйтесь к нашей шумной компании  )
Билеты еще есть в продаже но думаю что скоро закончатся:

STANDART - *650* грн.
GOLD - *1200* грн.

Для того чтобы купить билет или забронировать место в автобусе звони:

tel.:...........(о67)136-1880.................. 
................(о93)774-4302.................. 
................(о48)770-5401.................. 

Дмитрий

----------


## Dimchik85

Есть 2 билета "Стандарт"- 549 грн. К сожалению у друзей не получается поехать... Если кому надо,пишите...)))

----------


## d_night

*Монтаж Sensation Kiev - день 1 (03.05.2011)*

----------


## Andreas

> *Монтаж Sensation Kiev - день 1 (03.05.2011)*


 а что за трек в бекграунде бежит?

----------


## d_night

*Монтаж Sensation Kiev, день 2 (04.05.2011)*

----------


## Andreas

> а что за трек в бекграунде бежит?


 сам спросил - сам отвечаю ))
Martin Solveig feat Kele - Ready 2 Go 

может кому интересно

----------


## d_night

*ЗАВТРА ДО 15:00 ПОСЛЕДНИЙ СРОК КОГДА МОЖНО ПРИОБРЕСТИ ВХОДНОЙ БИЛЕТ В ОДЕССЕ!*

----------


## d_night

*Монтаж Sensation Kiev, день 3 (05.05.2011)*

----------


## d_night

*Монтаж Sensation Kiev, день 4 (06.05.2011)*

----------


## Neo

Ну что, ножки не у кого не болят?
Кратко: понравилась организация (хоть с вентиляцией опять подкачали) и оформление. Было красиво. Музыка и очень понравилась и не очень.
P.S. Отдельное спасибо Диме за возможность уехать обратно и его бескорыстность.
P.S.S. Спасибо всем ребятам ехавшим в автобусе за нормальную поездку.

----------


## Andreas

Могу сказать свое мнение
музыка на мой взгляд была немного не той, что лично я ожидал, сильно затянули с выходом хедлайнеров, у Легранда было слишком однообразно, а Габриэля и Дрездена уже половина просто не слушала...
Также слабо было понятно за что отдал 500 грн. сверху за GOLD - да, туалеты конечно получше чем био на всю остальную толпу, но того, как бы гораздо лучшего вида на сцену и происходящее я не почувствовал, чтобы хотя как-то потанцевать пришлось идти вниз, где в общем и вид был куда повеселее, и развернуться было негде, разве что в конце можно было присесть на мягкий диванчик.
Что порадовало - просто немыслимое кол-во красивых девушек, особенно в GOLD зоне, обижает только толпа арабов, снующих рядом с ними!

В общем ниче так, много прикольных людишек в костюмах и аксессуарах, но вот как-то не оставило все действо целостного впечатления на все 100%

----------


## zub4eg

Оставлю и от себя пару слов.
Полностью согласен с Andreas - GOLD не стоил тех +500 грн. Из-за маленькой высоты помещения сцена была 
на одном уровне с платформой, т.е. наблюдать происходящее могли только люди "в первых рядах".
За отдельный вход, гадрероб и туалеты - многовато.
Большую часть времени с друзьями провёл в "фан-зоне". Там и просторнее, и воздух свежее, и вид лучше.
Звук не очень понравился.
Секьюрити в чёрном - отдельный минус.
Много интересных людей - да.
В целом было здорово, но больше из-за созданной друзьями атмосферы чем из-за происходящего на сцене )))

----------


## Andreas

> ....
> Звук не очень понравился.
> ....


 совсем зыбыл - реально звук был не очень, очень много шумов, возможно из-за громкости, но емаё... это ж не Космо и размах не тот!
в любом случае я теперь точно знаю что если и посещу подобное мероприятие, то уже не в Украине!

----------


## d_night

Фотоотчет нашей поездки на Sensation The Ocean of White, Kiev (08.05.2011). Отмечаемся и комментируем  :smileflag:  http://vk.com/album-10615928_130265748

----------


## d_night

*Sensation Kiev (08.05.2011) - репортаж от www.TopDJ.ua*

----------


## alinawoman

и я от себя парочку впечатлений добавлю  :smileflag: 

очень переживали за организацию, но Virus таки реабилитировался после Армина! в очереди вообще не стояли (билеты стандарт), зашли спокойно, туалеты были конечно био (мои "любимые"), зато никто лицом в унитазе не валялся  

мероприятие потрясающее!!! понравилось очень! свет, декорации, танцоры - на 5+++!!! все в бЭлом - красиииииво!!!!!!!!!!!!! сама музыка лично мне нравилась не вся, но это не испортило общего впечатления, я все равно танцевала и улыбалась так, что лицо болело!!! звук похвалить не могу, было оооооочень громко и не очень качественно, барабанные перепонки просто выскакивали и чесались и оглохли мы изрядно)

в целом - очень довольна, что посетила такое мероприятие, учитывая то, что в обычной жизни редко слушаю электронную музыку и, собираясь на ивент, я даже с лайн-апом не была ознакомлена 

побольше бы таких мероприятий!!! ура!

----------

